# Mail télécharge 150 000 fois les mêmes messages



## omni (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Problème depuis ce matin sur le macboock de Madame (elle est sous snow léopard).
Depuis ce matin, et alors que rien n'a été modifié, ni aucune application nouvelle installée, l'application mail remonte les "mêmes" messages plusieurs dizaines de fois. En fait il ne s'arrêtent jamais !
Dès que mail est lancé, il remonte les messages. Ainsi si je vais sur son webmail, elle a par exemple 15 messages. Dans mail, sitôt qu'il a fini de télécharger ces 15, il recommence ! Et ces 15 messages apparaissent 10, 20 30  fois ! Pour l'instant j'ai déconnecté le compte. Mais que faire ?
Je parie que vous allez me dire : essaie sur un compte test ?
Je vais le faire.
Sinon : Supprimer le compte et le recréer ?
Mais dans ce cas, conserve-t-on bien les anciens messages ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2013)

Supprime les mails directement sur le webMail. IL y en a certainement un dans les 15 qui est la cause de cette anomalie


----------



## omni (13 Janvier 2013)

Peut-être mais j'ai crée un autre user sur le mac et paramétré la boite mail : aucun problème ! mail ne charge qu'une fois les mails !
Par contre sur le compte en cause : mail a télécharger 44227 messages ! J'ai donc déconnecter le compte. Mais comment faire pour éventuellement supprimer le compte et le récréer sans rien perdre ?


----------



## macabee (13 Janvier 2013)

omni a dit:


> Peut-être mais j'ai crée un autre user sur le mac et paramétré la boite mail : aucun problème ! mail ne charge qu'une fois les mails !
> Par contre sur le compte en cause : mail a télécharger 44227 messages ! J'ai donc déconnecter le compte. Mais comment faire pour éventuellement supprimer le compte et le récréer sans rien perdre ?




"une vieille batisse à retaper " : comme tu parles de ta femme !!!!!!!


----------



## omni (13 Janvier 2013)

Effectivement, mais la bâtisse est bien réelle&#8230; Et mon épouse aussi !
Blague à part : le problème reste entier.
Après analyse : dès que je relance une relève courrier manuel, Mail me recharge les messages présents sur le webmail de mon fournisseur (sfr). Avant ce matin, les messages téléchargés une fois, ne sont pas retéléchargés ! Alors que se passe-t-il ?
Cela ne se produit que sur le compte de mon épouse. En effet, j'ai créé un compte "test" = impeccable. Dans mail j'ai crée la même boite = impeccable je ne remonte les messages qu'une seule fois.
J'ai donc : réparer les autorisations = toujours pareil&#8230;
Je ne sais plus quoi faire
Merci de votre aide

Complément d'info : Lorsque je je vais voir les données du compte (via "obtenir les données du compte) je m'aperçois que si je sélectionne "afficher les messages téléchargés sur mon mac" = liste vide ! alors qu'ils sont bien rapatriés.
Dans le compte test : les messages téléchargés s'affichent bien !
C'est donc comme si dans la session qui "bug" Mail n'était plus capable de savoir ce qu'il a téléchargé ou non !!!
Mais comment retrouver un comportement normal ???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

 si le même compte de messagerie fonctionne normalement dans une autre session, alors le problème est "localisé", dans la première session.

Pour le confirmer, on peut :

- quitter Mail (dans la session à problème).

- aller chercher le fichier session / Bibliothèque / Préférences / com.apple.mail.plist, et le mettre à la corbeille (SANS vider la corbeille).

- relancer Mail et voir si le comportement du compte est normal.


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> - aller chercher le fichier session / Bibliothèque / Préférences / com.apple.mail.plist, et le mettre à la corbeille (SANS vider la corbeille).
> 
> - relancer Mail et voir si le comportement du compte est normal.



Le comportement du compte ne sera pas "normal", puisque si tu vires ce plist, il faudra reparamétrer le compte, pour voir si le comportement est "normal".


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2013)

Oui, bien sûr, évidemment, comme il a fait dans la session test....

Mais tu as raison de le préciser, pour qu'il ne soit pas surpris de voir un Mail "vierge".


----------



## omni (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci, je vais tester.
effectivement "virer"le .plist peut refaire fonctionner mail normalement.
Mais il convient que je retrouve la boite telle qu'elle était ! Avec tous ses dossiers et ses messages, sinon madame risque de m'en vouloir !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

 je ne sais pas si tu as testé après suppression du .plist ?

Si oui, et que après avoir configuré le compte, la relève du courrier se fait normalement, tu pourras récupérer toutes les BAL (manip simple, une importation des BAL).


----------



## omni (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Non je n'ai pas encore testé, car au boulot&#8230;
Mais dès ce soir je teste. 
ce qui m'inquiète c'est de récupérer l'appli mail telle que ma femme la veut&#8230; avec tout ses messages, classés comme elle l'a voulu.
mais bon je ferai une sauvegarde time machine avant&#8230;
Merci, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

Aucune inquiétude à avoir : on récupère tout par importation des BAL depuis le dossier Mail de la Bibliothèque.
(aucun rapport avec le .plist)

Explications détaillées sur demande.

(mais Time Machine est une bonne précaution, nécessaire).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Janvier 2013)

Sinon, dans _Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail_, il y a un fichier _MessageUidsAlreadyDownloaded3_  qui définit ce qui a déjà été téléchargé dans Mail.

Détruire ce fichier puis relancer Mail corrige souvent ce type de gag.


----------



## omni (14 Janvier 2013)

Youpi !!!
J'ai détruit le fichier MessageUidsAlreadyDownloaded3 et hop j'ai relancé mail = ça marche impeccable !
Je ne reçois les messages qu'une seule fois !

Merci à vous pour ce dépannage.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Janvier 2013)

Tu peux aussi éditer ta signature sur notre forum

= tu aurais ainsi une vieille bâtisse, au lieu d'en avoir une veille.


----------



## omni (14 Janvier 2013)

Oups cela fait au minimum 4 ans que cette faute traine&#8230;

Je corrige de suite.

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Janvier 2013)

Au bout de 807 messages de ta part, on s'était habitués à veille, macboock, et Iphone

= on attend encore macbook et iPhone !


----------



## omni (15 Janvier 2013)

Pourquoi on attend encore macbook et iPhone ! ?
peut-être parce que dans ma signature je ne fais pas apparaître le matériel de madame, soit un macbook blanc et un iphone 4&#8230;
Non je viens de comprendre ! je corrige&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)

François préfèreras : MacBook Pro, iPhone, et Apple TV.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> François préfèreras : MacBook Pro, iPhone, et Apple TV.


Ah, les correcteurs orthographiques ! Ils font revenir 150.000 fois la même faute


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)

Ah, m.... ! j'suis sûr que c'est un modo qui a rajouté le "s" à "préfèrera".

Non ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Non ?


Peut-être !


----------



## plovemax (29 Octobre 2013)

Pour info j'ai eu le même problème, réglé en supprimant le fichier de la bibliothèque mail.  Merci


----------

